# Another PVC Paper Tuning Stand



## ron2714 (Aug 7, 2016)

Finally got mine assembled. Easy to roll fresh paper through, holds tight, and with 18" wide paper stock my shooting area is 18" X 36".


----------



## schmidtlein7 (Aug 11, 2018)

Looks great!


----------



## dresden (Jan 30, 2018)

Nice! Looks super easy to use!


----------



## Kjsmith (Jun 17, 2018)

Looks awesome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TGLBRH (Nov 18, 2018)

Looks good.


----------



## jpsissom3204 (Nov 19, 2018)

what type of paper roll do you use?


----------



## ron2714 (Aug 7, 2016)

Got it off of Amazon, White Kraft Arts and Crafts Paper Roll - 18 inches by 175 Feet, $15.00
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07842BNNQ/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Rabbit dawg (Nov 30, 2018)

Good idea!


----------



## Deklin (Jan 15, 2013)

wow


----------



## BWlongbow (Jan 28, 2011)

Great idea mounting the paper roller.


----------



## andrewgiles_sio (Jan 21, 2016)

Looks awesome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akak510 (Jan 22, 2017)

Very cool.


----------



## LINDY7443 (Dec 19, 2018)

super light weight


----------



## JDuvall7721 (Jun 3, 2018)

Nice.


----------



## doctornader (Mar 20, 2019)

ron2714 said:


> Finally got mine assembled. Easy to roll fresh paper through, holds tight, and with 18" wide paper stock my shooting area is 18" X 36".
> 
> View attachment 6628693


Looks great. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## moonshinespaz1 (Mar 29, 2019)

Looks awesome. I had planned on doing this a long time ago but also had plans to add hangers on the side with a small table on it as well just never had the time cuz of work.

Be careful with the back stop as well....wouldnt wanna hit a wire lol jk electricans are not cheap. I know cuz i work for one


I might have to revisit my idea and try to get the stuff to make one

Sent from my LG-M327 using Tapatalk


----------



## behindthepin (Dec 26, 2018)

looks great I am currently working on building one too. Thanks for sharing where you got the paper roll.


----------



## swfinney (Feb 10, 2019)

Nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ron2714 (Aug 7, 2016)

Paper roll was from Amazon. White Kraft Arts and Crafts Paper Roll - 18 inches by 175 Feet, $15.00. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07842BNNQ/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Cajun1 (Nov 19, 2007)

Nice! Looks great.


----------



## siskiyou (Apr 4, 2013)

Looks great...the magic of PVC.


----------



## Lygris (Mar 26, 2019)

Nice


----------



## smokymojo (May 23, 2012)

Very Nice!!


----------



## D-RINGO (Mar 23, 2009)

Nice job.


----------



## BowhunterJT (Jun 4, 2009)

Very nice. I made one just like this for myself years ago. the only difference is my roll is mounted at the bottom not the top like yours. This way the center or gravity is lower. makes it a little more stable. love this design.


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

You inspired me to build a similiar one. But I didn't want a floor standing model. So I shortened it up and set it on saw horse.


----------



## mag25x (Dec 9, 2013)

I recently built one as well. I use parchment paper so we get double use out of it for cooking/smoking. Butcher paper works as a dual purpose too.


----------



## Bigwilly1210 (May 26, 2016)

nice


----------



## rapids (Feb 28, 2003)

Nice......the archery club I’m a member of could use an upgrade.


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

The foam pipe insulation on the 1" PVC holds REALLY well.


----------



## andegreg (Apr 27, 2015)

looks great


----------



## Cfd119 (Aug 6, 2018)

Nice


----------



## ksvajv (Jun 18, 2018)

Nice


----------



## Dcampbell85 (Apr 11, 2019)

That’s really nice


----------



## Huffcop (Apr 2, 2019)

Nice!


----------



## kb125 (Jul 31, 2010)

I like it. I might have to build one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vijaykarthick (Feb 23, 2018)

Looks great


----------



## yvedel65 (May 10, 2019)

Good idea!


----------



## tylkrueg (Oct 3, 2012)

that outta work


----------



## RedWinger (Dec 29, 2013)

Rabbit dawg said:


> Good idea!



X2, great idea!


----------



## Erion10x (Jan 28, 2010)

looks clean


----------



## Dbcustom (Jul 9, 2017)

Very clean!


----------



## elkincoach (May 3, 2012)

nice


----------



## fozzywozzy (Jul 25, 2018)

nice and clean


----------



## spear0 (May 10, 2018)

looks great!


----------



## Masterlure (Nov 19, 2018)

Very nice!! good job


----------



## titan-chaser (Nov 18, 2011)

I use an old picture frame, staple paper to it.. it sucks!!! Your stand is awesome.... You may be able to sell these on here...


----------



## 3daman! (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## 264co (Sep 8, 2014)

If you have a ladder golf game those stands work perfect.


----------



## Warford305 (Apr 12, 2019)

Good idea


----------



## DentTek (May 7, 2019)

Cool


----------



## molarmechanic (Aug 19, 2016)

Looks great! I usually just take an expandable clothing stand and duct tape wrapping paper to it.


----------



## BNel (Jul 24, 2014)

Pretty sweet!


ron2714 said:


> Finally got mine assembled. Easy to roll fresh paper through, holds tight, and with 18" wide paper stock my shooting area is 18" X 36".
> 
> View attachment 6628693


----------



## ducosniffer (Jul 10, 2018)

Looks pretty effective!


----------



## Coreyjordan11 (Jul 19, 2015)

very nifty


----------



## VLuong24 (Aug 4, 2018)

Nice, I've gotta make myself one of these.


----------



## Martin Chemnitz (Jul 11, 2019)

Nice, thanks for posting.


----------



## flyin9 (Jun 28, 2019)

Does having the paper at the top make it tippy at all?


----------



## LShevill (Jul 12, 2019)

I used to use pvc, but I have up sized the roll of paper I now use and the pvc was just not suitable. So now mine is made from timber. Its mass overkill, but its not going to move.


----------



## ron2714 (Aug 7, 2016)

flyin9 said:


> Does having the paper at the top make it tippy at all?


Not at the size of the base. I do wish I had used a larger PVC pipe, just to make it a little more solid.


----------



## rivalstrings (Jan 18, 2018)

Nice job


----------



## petehx (Jul 25, 2019)

nice. I'll probably make something similar. Dont think i will need an entire roll to be mounted to it, i think the frame will be good enough for my purposes. Great idea thanks for sharing!


----------



## m_tintin (Sep 25, 2018)

looks awesome


----------



## Simon223 (Dec 26, 2019)

Perfect an effectiv...


----------



## Frederick D. Be (Mar 3, 2009)

Very nice...another functional version. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mr mossyhead (Feb 9, 2014)

Cool idea.


----------



## GHeikes (Jul 24, 2019)

nice


----------



## boostersteelaxe (Aug 31, 2019)

This looks amazing mate that’s something I want to make


----------



## Sageland (Oct 17, 2018)

Great project


----------



## xforce pse (Mar 9, 2011)

Tagged


----------

